# Aracın değişik fotoğraflarını gönderebilir misiniz?



## jerrybev

arcacýn deðiþik fotoðraflarýný gonderebilirmisýnýz

I dont know what language this is.  Please help


----------



## DDT

Hi jerrybev,
Welcome to WR forums  

Just dropping some lines to kindly point out your attention on two things :
1. This is a friendly cultural community where everybody mutually helps  each other. This means, among other things, that your questions are going to be answered, but please allow other members the time to check your posts and verify whether they can be helpful or not. I deleted the other threads you posted.
 2. It is better to entitle a thread with the object of your request, therefore the title of this thread has been changed in order to allow further searches for the same topic (please have a look at #4 in WR rules). But to post the same thread twice with the same title won't accelerate answers

Thanks,

DDT


----------



## davidl243

To my eye it most resembles Turkish, but i can't be sure, maybe someone Turkish can confirm...


----------



## Outsider

I'm pretty sure it's Icelandic. Unfortunately, I don't speak that language.


----------



## davidl243

What makes you think Icelandic?? I am certain it's Turkish now, i just searched for a couple of the words and they are on websites either in Turkish or about Turkey.


----------



## Outsider

- The funny d-like letter, and the other funny-looking letter, none of which are employed in Turkish*;
- The use of acute accents, also not employed in Turkish.

* By the way, they're called edh and thorn.


----------



## Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li!

Not that I'm somehow profoundly acquainted with Icelandic, but this text doesn't resemble it at all. And given that David has found some of the words on Turkish websites, I think it's perfectly possible that it's Turkish rendered using the wrong computer code page, which makes Turkish special characters come out as edhs, thorns, and letters with acute accents.

It would be good if jerrybev could supply his source.


EDIT: It appears to be true. I have verified on randomly selected Turkish web pages that if a Turkish text in the Windows-1254 encoding is viewed in a browser that has the ISO 8859-1 (Western) code page set, it distorts the special characters so that  (dotless i) becomes ý, ğ becomes edh, and ş becomes thorn. Thus the original text should read:

*arcacın değişik fotoğraflarını gonderebilirmisınız

*Apparently something to do with photography, but don't ask me.


----------



## angeluomo

It's Turkish.  The funny "ð" and "þ" characters simply appear because Turkish has special characters that are rendered differently by some computers.  The "ð" is clearly a special "g" character; and the "þ" is a special form of "s".  The correct word here is *değişik.  *


----------



## Whodunit

Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li! said:
			
		

> *arcacın değişik fotoğraflarını gonderebilirmisınız*
> 
> Apparently something to do with photography, but don't ask me.


 
Although I have no idea of Turkish, I'd like to say that the last word should perhaps be "*gönderebilirmisiniz*". I also was pretty sure that it was Icelandic because of the letters ð, þ, and ý, but when you started talking about a computer's problem, I agree that it is Turkish.


----------



## diegodbs

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Although I have no idea of Turkish, I'd like to say that the last word should perhaps be "*gönderebilirmisiniz*". I also was pretty sure that it was Icelandic because of the letters ð, þ, and ý, but when you started talking about a computer's problem, I agree that it is Turkish.


 
It is undoubtedly Turkish. As you said, the word must be "*göndere...*" and not "gonder....." for vowel harmony reasons. Also, "-siniz" is the ending of the first person plural.
"göndermek" means "to send"


----------



## badgrammar

Definitely Turkish, and perhaps with a misspelling (I think it should read "arAcac?n degilik fotograflar?ni gonderebilir mis?n?z")...  

I think it means something like "Can you send your photos through a different means"...  Really not too sure about the word "aracac?n"

Whodunit is right that there must be an -e added to gonder for vowel harmony, then, the -bil(ir) suffix in the word indicates "the ability to", and while the -siniz is indeed the first person plural, the -mi suffix changes it into a question, as -mi is the interrogative suffix.  

So gönderebilir misiniz = Are you able to send

Maybe one of our Turkish arkadaslar (friends) will be able to confirm all this?  Türkçem çok çok kötü (my Turkish is very bad )


----------



## Honour

the correct form must be *aracın değişik fotoğraflarını gönderebilir misiniz?* (misiniz should be separated, it's the question modifier)
anyway , the question means "can you send different photos of the vehicle"
araç also means vehicle (generally car) besides of its "tool" meaning.


----------



## badgrammar

Ah! finally someonere here to answer the questions about Turkish!

The "araç" really did puzzle me. Simdi anladim, çok mersi Turk!


----------

